# Gaming is getting boring!



## Shane (Jan 12, 2008)

Is it me or is Pc gaming or gaming itself just getting boring?

i use to play on my pc all the time,I was addicted to FPS games but now im so damn bored of all the FPS because they are all just basicly the same.
aim and shoot 

im only into FPS or Racing games so thats about it but i just cant bring myself to buy a new pc for gaming because of this.

Alot of people here will probably dissagree with me but thats just how im feeling at the moment about gaming


----------



## PabloTeK (Jan 12, 2008)

FPS gaming has hit a rut. There's only 1 or 2 times you can replay the same story, many games are improving the graphics but there are few new story lines. it's either Good vs. Evil or human vs. Alien.


----------



## quagmondo23 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am only getting into pc gaming now. Before I was playing consoles all the time.


----------



## Shane (Jan 12, 2008)

quagmondo23 said:


> I am only getting into pc gaming now. Before I was playing consoles all the time.



im thinking about going back to consoles tbh,There is a game im looking farward too though and that is the new GTA for Ps3.

Ive always enjoyed the Gta games and they never got boring.
i still play GTA:SA on the Ps2 today ,Just driving around plus modding the cars etc.


----------



## pumaking (Jan 12, 2008)

Go play Portals its very refreshing.


----------



## The_Beast (Jan 12, 2008)

I love console game


----------



## Shane (Jan 12, 2008)

pumaking said:


> Go play Portals its very refreshing.



i have it...thanks to omega.
but it was very short 

im currently about half way through HL2:EP1 and its a good game dont get me wrong but sometimes i just need to take a break from it then carry on another night.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2008)

I've never liked FPS games like Far Cry, Battlefield 2, etc.  I do however love CSS/TF2.


----------



## vonfeldt7 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> Ive always enjoyed the Gta games and they never got boring.
> i still play GTA:SA on the Ps2 today ,Just driving around plus modding the cars etc.



I agree



pumaking said:


> Go play Portals its very refreshing.



I've heard this as well...I may have to check it out.


----------



## jbrown456 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> i have it...thanks to omega.
> but it was very short
> 
> im currently about half way through HL2:EP1 and its a good game dont get me wrong but sometimes i just need to take a break from it then carry on another night.



Its basically the shortest game i've played, and I felt the same way all the way through it...


----------



## Shane (Jan 12, 2008)

jbrown456 said:


> Its basically the shortest game i've played, and I felt the same way all the way through it...



Its quite repetative 

ive just been looking at Ps3 games on Youtube and this games looks fantastic!

Its called AFRICA,This would be a nice change from FPS 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W97jzYW_vgo

Graphics look superb,Each animal does something diffrent.


----------



## epidemik (Jan 13, 2008)

vonfeldt7 said:


> I've heard this as well...I may have to check it out.



If you have nvidia and want to try before you buy, you can get a free demo along with hl2dm and peggle extreme (which is surprisingly fun)


http://www.steampowered.com/nvidia/


----------



## BluePlum (Jan 13, 2008)

I dont care for story, if you want a story read a book. tf2 owns, along with all my games , crysis, cod4, WIC. well thats it... If you want story get bioshock or the darkness ( thats what ive heard ) I got bioshock as a gift and worst game ive ever played , so sick and disgusting


----------



## quagmondo23 (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats wrong with bioshock?


----------



## BluePlum (Jan 13, 2008)

Ive always wanted to have this discusion. 

Overrated. I hate the layout of the game, the map, You can hack machines, OMG THAT SOUNDS SO COOL! but when u do it twice it gets so old and boring, you connect pipes and water runs thru them hacking? The atmosphere is scary, the game is sickning ( in a scary way ) You harvest EVE from little girls.... eeeww. I dont understand the story, And the way you hold the guns, the way theres never enough ammo, the way the aiming sucks, the way you can shoot fire? ok thats just dumb.. BUT WAIT, you can also shoot electricity, and control things telepathicly and more.... WHAT THE HELL IS THE GAME ABOUT???? quite frankly i hate the game. If someone can tell me why its good ill give it another shot, till then, It scares me.

I rest my case.


----------



## patrickv (Jan 13, 2008)

i was a maniac console gamer (xbox and ps2) but i stopped after selling both of my consoles and moved to pc gaming, but i didn't last long since the idea of upgrading cards every so often (with that budget of mine ) got to me and i stopped.
Gaming to me now i just a past time, and yeah you're probably growing through a manhood phase, no wonder games for you seems boring.

in my view, go out and get a girl 
trust me it's better than gaming


----------



## kobaj (Jan 13, 2008)

I have to agree, some games are starting to get boring, everyone is ripping everyone else off. But then, as someone else pointed out, you have to find the needle in the hay stack, like portal . Half life 2 used to be quite original, but I think Im going to have to agree with zero punctuation on this one, the most recent episode feels like a filler, and all the new crap they are piling on like achievements are pointless.

Some games without story lines are fun, such as CSS and TF2 (the first more then the latter in my opinion). But it seems like your paying a lot and not getting alot. CSS and TF2 were planned ingeniously by being bound with half life 2 and orange box, but purchasing them on their own, I could probably never do.

But games that try to have a story line and utterly fail, those are the ones I dont like. Such as the original far cry, the cuts scenes leave you in a "WTF just happened" sort of state. Some newer ones. COD4 and Crysis, yeah, great graphics probably what made up for the lack in story line. I could see it, and it made since, and it was fun, but wasnt the same as the good ol days of playing Halo.

I think a lot of the lack of story line may be the supid fan boys. All they care about are graphics and/or dont have the brain power to comprehend a good story so the programers dont come up with one. Also new games are being shoved out the door so quick that they may not have time to think up a good story. Hopefully far cry 2 which is caring more about the characters and how they interact with the enviroment, will change the gaming industry from "graphics only" back to "story, interaction, and graphics to tie it all together".



EDIT: Because I havnt talked enough. I just wanted to mention the mod blackmesa source for half life 2. It goes to show that you dont need to biggest, best, next greatest engine to have a good game. They dont even have a game out, its the story line (granted it is stolen off of valve but its supposedly reworked a bit) that keeps people asking for updates on how the game is coming.


----------



## BluePlum (Jan 13, 2008)

U lied so bad in that post Mr.T. Weve talked on msn..


----------



## hermeslyre (Jan 13, 2008)

The Witcher had a great story, and was a great game, but I bet alot of you's guys haven't heard of it or played it even. I mean there's alot of great Sleeper-hits out there, games you don't hear of as much because of some esoteric reason or another. Pick one of these up once in awhile, instead of the next Crysis, NFS, WoW wannabe.

But on subject, I've been getting bored with gaming recently, as well. I chalked it up to growing, diverging interests, but it might be because of the current "copy-pasta" state of the industry. The best memories I have of gaming are years ago, I wonder If i'll ever feel the same gaming goodness I felt when playing Zelda: OoT, Kotor, or Halo....


----------



## patrickv (Jan 13, 2008)

hermeslyre said:


> The best memories I have of gaming are years ago, I wonder If i'll ever feel the same gaming goodness I felt when playing Zelda: OoT, Kotor, or Halo....



ah, those were the days, i missed Ocarina of Time, and windwaker !!
but hey i still have the windwaker soundtrack, i listen to it every so often, makes me feel like am actually in the game


----------



## hermeslyre (Jan 13, 2008)

patrickv said:


> ah, those were the days, i missed Ocarina of Time, and windwaker !!
> but hey i still have the windwaker soundtrack, i listen to it every so often, makes me feel like am actually in the game


 
I know what you mean!! I love listening to the soundtrack of games that I really enjoyed, it really brings you back, doesn't it? You got me thinking of Windwaker lol, I really loved that game, one the greatest games ever IMO. Zelda FTW..


----------



## shenry (Jan 13, 2008)

I remember when I played Half Life, that was a great game! The only real thing I got annoyed with was how there was a gap in the story line with half life 2.My friend didn't like how Half Life 2 was easy on hard.I thought it was fine. I didn't think the storyline on Call of Duty 4 was bad.

If there's one thing I want its a good long replayable RPG for a portable console or PC with a good storyline!An example would be Pokemon on the GBA. That was fun, I was a little young with the original ones, Yellow, Red, Blue. But Silver that was fantastic! I have Diamond now. Good but lacking something...

A decent RPG/FPS would also be nice that isn't the elder scrolls. Got bored of morrowind like a lot of people I know.

Another great game would be *Commander Keen 4: Secret of the Oracle!*


----------



## Kazoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Right now I am into World of warcraft


----------



## hermeslyre (Jan 13, 2008)

shenry said:


> An example would be Pokemon on the GBA. That was fun, I was a little young with the original ones, Yellow, Red, Blue. But Silver that was fantastic! I have Diamond now. Good but lacking something...[/B]



I remember I got red, my brother got blue, and my Mom got Yellow (she used to play games, even Ocarina of Time ) one christmas, when they first came out.. I played those games for months and months and months, they were actually one of my first games. Both Golden Sun's on the GBA were really fantastic as well.. Lots of Good memories on the Game Boy.


----------



## patrickv (Jan 13, 2008)

hermeslyre said:


> I know what you mean!! I love listening to the soundtrack of games that I really enjoyed, it really brings you back, doesn't it? You got me thinking of Windwaker lol, I really loved that game, one the greatest games ever IMO. Zelda FTW..


Yeah windwaker was the best, i kinda like the cartoonish filter they applied to it, and the story is breakthru, even though some of the puzzles are a bit complex the game was addictive, and the messed up thing is, my alarm on my w810i is the music for Dragon roost island , seriously


Kazoon said:


> Right now I am into World of warcraft


lame  jk


----------



## BluePlum (Jan 13, 2008)

ive heard of the witcher, Your into Wow? BAHAHAHAHAHHAHA this guy should do stand up


----------



## evil-xxx (Jan 15, 2008)

oh man,you need to play super mario or sth


----------



## evil-xxx (Jan 15, 2008)

zelda series is impressive.
do you guys really love rpgs?I just cant focus on them...i'd rather play bloody action games such as resident evil or devil may cry...


----------



## Ramodkk (Jan 15, 2008)

Best games ever are Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Commander Keen series, Duke Nukem 3D, Warcraft 3 and others, can't remember right now.

But yeah, I see what you're saying, lately all FPS do basically the same things... I remember when Duke3D was the s***!!!!!


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree Nev,  I find most games to be boring lately myself actually. 

altough, I do keep playing Silent hunter 3 and 4, and IL2 1946 (but I suppose not everyone would like those games ^^ )

basicly Simulations never get old.  no idea weither its realistic or not, but for example I really LOVE Project Gotham for the xbox360  I tried forza 2, and that one, well, sucks.   no feeling for speed, and you cant corner a enzo at 50km/h? :confsed:  
I just started playing TDU on pc, cant say I'm really impressed so far tough either 

If you want a good game, get Tomb Raider Anniversary.  I enjoyed playing that game more than Crysis actually (while its actually easy to run too  )


----------



## elitehacker (Jan 16, 2008)

I found Crysis to be a refreshing take on the FPS genre. It combines all the successful aspects of the genre in one package. I disagree, I think gaming is getting more exciting with increase graphical detail and AI.


----------



## BluePlum (Jan 16, 2008)

I cant stand talking games . or games wer ei have to read anything. The games were you get a rocket launcher and blow things up apeal to me


----------



## GSAV55 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> Its quite repetative
> 
> ive just been looking at Ps3 games on Youtube and this games looks fantastic!
> 
> ...



Holy Sh*t!  That game looks insane!  About 2 minutes in you can actually see the elephant's foot expand when it steps because of its weight.


----------



## evil-xxx (Jan 17, 2008)

GSAV55 said:


> Holy Sh*t!  That game looks insane!  About 2 minutes in you can actually see the elephant's foot expand when it steps because of its weight.



I cant tell how to play it through the movie...Will you play a camerist in the game?
however the grafic is really amazing.Long live the action-catch tec!!


----------



## Ramodkk (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd love a photographing FPS!!


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Jan 17, 2008)

i dont know, i like gaming on the pc only against my friends, but now every one has cod4 for 360 playing on xbox live, and you can talk easily with any friend,  for pc u need download ventrillo and hopefully get one that your friends can go in with out other random ppl


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jan 18, 2008)

I was getting very bored of Call of Duty 4, so I've been playing Guitar Hero 3 and Team Fortress 2 a lot the past two weeks....


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> Is it me or is Pc gaming or gaming itself just getting boring?
> 
> i use to play on my pc all the time,I was addicted to FPS games but now im so damn bored of all the FPS because they are all just basicly the same.
> aim and shoot
> ...



Agreed  Now my system doesn't have a good game to run  BF2 was good, but I need something else... Racing FTW  I want to do cop chases... those were fun  Too bad there's not like a Multiplayer version of NFS


----------



## GSAV55 (Jan 18, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> Too bad there's not like a Multiplayer version of NFS



That'd be pretty tight...
________
Cams live


----------



## amanda223 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well i don't think so there are multiple of games which release daily , try to play some different games form which you usually play .............


----------



## JLV2k5 (Jan 18, 2008)

I am really into RPGs like World of Warcraft. Maybe you should give them a try.


----------



## newguy5 (Jan 21, 2008)

i think ocarina of time was the only game i've ever played all the way through and not gotten bored enough to quit.  i even started playing it a 2nd time and almost went through the entire thing.  impressive for me.

hl2 is okay.  i am bored with it already.  my guess is that i won't finish it.  it is just repetitive like all the games i've played like that.  i am ready for starcraft 2.  starcraft is easily the most enjoyable multiplayer game i've ever played, followed by a close second - CS.  

i thought BF2 was pretty cool too.  portal was very refreshing.  way more enjoyable than hl2 in my opinion.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jan 21, 2008)

GSAV55 said:


> That'd be pretty tight...



With a diversity of cars  Mod and customize your own car, dyno it, race it 

But that's just too good to be true...


----------

